# Milan cinese. Fu Yixiang:"Compreremo il club per tornare a vincere"



## admin (12 Aprile 2015)

*Milan cinese. Fu Yixiang:"Compreremo il club per tornare a vincere"*

Fu Yixiang, vice presidente della camera di commercio italo cinese, torna nuovamente a parlare dell'acquisto del Milan da parte di una cordata cinese. Ecco le sue parole rilasciate al quotidiano Libero:"Perchè in Cina sono così interessati al Milan? Perché si tratta di un grande club. Ed i gruppi interessati a rilevarlo sono tutti già collegati al calcio. Il gruppo *Wanda* ha comprato Infront; Jack Ma di *Alibaba* ha il 50% del Guangzhou, la squadra di Marcello Lippi prima e Fabio Cannavaro poi; il gruppo *Huawei* è un brand molto attivo nelle sponsorizzazioni ed è già partner del Milan. *Zong Quinghou*, re delle bevande, per quattro anni è stato l’uomo più ricco del Paese. Tutti avrebbero la possibilità direttamente di acquistare il club, ma non hanno la determinazione a condurre l’operazione da soli. Un miliardo di euro per rilevare il club? Questa cifra si può spendere solo con la formula dell'azionariato popolare, che è quello che farà la differenza. Un Milan “popolare” in Italia non si potrà mai fare, non ci sarebbero tifosi a sufficienza disposti a pagare. Ma un Milan popolare in Cina è possibile. Sui numeri nel nostro Paese si vince sempre: non sarebbe difficile trovare 500 mila tifosi disponibili a investire. Il Milan costruito dal popolo cinese può diventare stella intramontabile Il Milan è una vecchia gloria che ha bisogno di *grandi giocatori*, ma anche di un’azione di marketing basata sulla sua storia per rinascere. Il club rossonero potrebbe portare l’Italia in giro per il mondo con un po’ di soldi veri spesi bene. Per tornare competitivi serve continuità negli uomini simbolo e l’inserimento di pochi giocatori, ma di alto livello, ogni anno".


Intervista integrale QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...b-per-tornare-vincere-vt27284.html#post671970


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2015)

Fate presto. Anzi, prestissimo.


----------



## pisolo22 (12 Aprile 2015)

ho letto proprio ora l'intervista che l'admin ha pubblicato qui ripresa da Libero giornale della famiglia Berlusconi e penso che anche questa sia un'altra prova di come stanno realmente andando le trattative e chi stia per comprare il Milan e devo dire che non c'è una parola sbagliata a riguardo quello che i cinesi pensano del nostro futuro di Club nelle loro mani che ben vengano e quanto prima lo facciano....
"*Il Diavolo è una vecchia gloria che ha bisogno di grandi giocatori*, ma anche di un’azione di* marketing *basata sulla sua storia per rinascere. *Il club rossonero potrebbe portare l’Italia in giro per il mondo* con un po’ di soldi veri spesi bene. Per tornare competitivi serve continuità negli *uomini simbolo* e l’inserimento di *pochi giocatori, ma di alto livello*, ogni anno".


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Aprile 2015)

Intervista integrale ( [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] )







Signor Fu, come mai la Cina ha scelto proprio il Milan?

_"Perché è un grande club. C'è stata una grande riforma delle scuole calcio da parte del governo: c'è la volontà di portare il nostro movimento al livello più alto possibile in breve tempo"._

Fa impressione che quattro dei più grandi imprenditori del Paese si vogliano impegnare nell' acquisto della società. Che cosa c' è dietro?

_"Sono tutti collegati al mondo del calcio: il gruppo Wanda ha comprato Infront; Jack Ma di Alibaba ha il 50% del Guangzhou, la squadra di Marcello Lippi prima e Fabio Cannavaro poi; il gruppo Huawei è un brand molto attivo nelle sponsorizzazioni ed è già partner del Milan... Tutti avrebbero la possibilità direttamente di acquistare il club, ma non hanno la determinazione a condurre l' operazione da soli"._

E poi c’è il signor Zong che sembra il capofila...

_"Si tratta del re della bevande in Cina, per quattro anni è stato l’uomo più ricco del Paese vendendo solo acqua in bottiglia. Avrebbe le disponibilità economica per fare tutto da solo, ma è un uomo che si è sudato la sua fortuna accumulando un centesimo alla volta. Potrà fare molto per il suo popolo ma non gli si può chiedere un simile sacrificio"._

Ma quindi si tratta di un’operazione patriottica?

_"Definirla così è esagerato. *I cinesi vogliono acquisire il know-how per avvicinare al più presto il livello dilettantistico del loro calcio a quello professionistico di un grande club come il Milan*"._

Nessuno però è pronto a investire direttamente un miliardo di euro...

_"*Questa cifra si può spendere solo con la formula dell’azionariato popolare, che è quello che farà la differenza. Un Milan “popolare” in Italia non si potrà mai fare, non ci sarebbero tifosi a sufficienza disposti a pagare. Ma un Milan popolare in Cina è possibile. Sui numeri nel nostro Paese si vince sempre:non sarebbe difficile trovare 500 mila tifosi disponibili a investire*"._

Un thailandese, Erick Thohir, possiede l’Inter e non sta avendo molta fortuna. È una situazione che spaventa?

_"*Dico sempre che una grande squadra deve essere sostenuta da tutti, un singolo imprenditore non può farcela da solo. Ecco perché il Milan costruito dal popolo cinese può diventare stella intramontabile*"_

Quello rossonero è il club più amato nel vostro Paese?

_"*È sicuramente quello più conosciuto. Gli ultimi dati del club dicono che sarebbero quattro milioni i tifosi del Diavolo, ma non so se tutti sarebbero disponibili anche a fare da soci (ride,ndr)*".
_
C’entra anche Expo in questo interesse?

_"La promozione dell’evento è partita in ritardo, forse un’agenzia di viaggi su dieci ha dei pacchetti dedicati. Però la nostra compagnia di bandiera porta già in Europa 8 milioni di turisti all’anno: non sarà difficile raggiungere la quota stimata di un milione di visitatori cinesi a Expo"_

Torniamo al calcio. Qual è il milanista più conosciuto?

_"L’ultima apparizione della squadra a Pechino è stata per il derby milanese di Supercoppa (2-1 peri rossoneri nel 2011,ndr). *E tutti ricordano il gol di Ibrahimovic...*"._

In quanti anni il Milan cinese potrebbe tornare grande?

_"*Il Diavolo è una vecchia gloria che ha bisogno di grandi giocatori, ma anche di un’azione di marketing basata sulla sua storia per rinascere. Il club rossonero potrebbe portare l’Italia in giro per il mondo con un po’ di soldi veri spesi bene. Per tornare competitivi serve continuità negli uomini simbolo e l’inserimento di pochi giocatori, ma di alto livello, ogni anno*"._

È ancora forte il fascino tricolore sui suoi connazionali?

_"L’Italia è il Paese europeo che più assomiglia al nostro: abbiamo lo stesso senso della famiglia, siamo entrambi molto affezionati alle nostre origini. E poi è identica la struttura della società,molto legata alle relazioni, alle conoscenze. Funziona così da voi e da noi"_

Test pallonaro finale per capire se ci si può fidare dei cinesi. La Serie A per voi ha il volto di...?

_"Roberto Baggio, un simbolo intramontabile,è amatissimo. È sempre stato un grande giocatore, ma i cinesi lo ricordano soprattutto per il lato umano che mostrò quando sbagliò il rigore decisivo ai Mondiali di Usa ’94"_


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Aprile 2015)

Mi sembra un po' strano la cosa dell'azionariato popolare. Con tutti i soldi che hanno...


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un po' strano la cosa dell'azionariato popolare. Con tutti i soldi che hanno...



Soldi cinesi + azionariato popolare italo cinese e...

Ci siamo capiti.


----------



## ildemone85 (12 Aprile 2015)

venga chiunque e in qualsiasi modo, non possiamo reggere un altro anno vomitevole.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Aprile 2015)

Intervista che chiarisce tantissimi aspetti e fa aumentare la voglia di Cina... ragazzi, se l'operazione va in porto torniamo ad essere una super potenza mondiale. Questi sono ambiziosissimi.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Aprile 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un po' strano la cosa dell'azionariato popolare. Con tutti i soldi che hanno...



No, non è strana.
Per guadagnare sull'investimento è la cosa migliore: titolo in borsa significa recuperare denaro dai singoli investitori, quotazioni che si alzano in caso di eccesso di domanda e di vittorie, con possibilità per l'azionista di maggioranza di rientrare dall'investimento con utile cedendo parte della quota. 
L'idea è formidabile. Credo che le azioni andranno a ruba. Personalmente mi prenoterò.
E credo che anche Fininvest lo farà.

Bello anche il richiamo di R.Baggio, magari come uomo simbolo in Cina.
Thohir ricordava Ventola...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2015)

Se ci comprasse la Cina, e non un singolo magnate, diventeremmo una potenza sportivo-economica penso al pari di Bayern Monaco e Real Madrid.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intervista integrale (@admin)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Cinesi stanno diventando "ricchi". Nel senso che c'è sempre di più una classe media/alta. Tra 15 anni, noi in Europa saremo poveri loro i ricchi. I più ricchi imprenditori + i tifosi cinesi. Se davvero ci sarà questa combinazione, non solo avremo un fatturato pazzesco ma anche un mercato stellare. 

O ora o mai più


----------



## Hammer (12 Aprile 2015)

Sindrome di Stendhal


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intervista che chiarisce tantissimi aspetti e fa aumentare la voglia di Cina... ragazzi, se l'operazione va in porto torniamo ad essere una super potenza mondiale. Questi sono ambiziosissimi.



Non ci resta che incrociare dita di mani e piedi


----------



## MissRossonera (12 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intervista integrale (@admin)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Che belle parole, erano proprio quelle che io e penso tutti voi volevamo sentire! Tra l'altro riflettendoci sull'azionariato popolare ha ragione, e fatto dai cinesi (dato che qui è irrealizzabile) sarebbe una grande marcia in più. Incrocio tutto l'incrociabile affinché tutto ciò avvenga presto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2015)

L'azionariato popolare è il futuro del calcio, non è un caso che tutti i più grandi club europei lo facciano, dal Bayern Monaco a Barcellona e Real Madrid. È finita l'epoca dell'imprenditore padrone che sborsa milioni e milioni di euro ogni anno, perché prima o dopo si stancherà o comunque non potrà reggere grossi investimenti all'infinito, invece con una nuova struttura societaria di questo tipo puoi restare al top, potenzialmente, per sempre.


----------



## Giangy (12 Aprile 2015)

Dico solo, liberateci il prima possibile da questa ossessione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'azionariato popolare è il futuro del calcio, non è un caso che tutti i più grandi club europei lo facciano, dal Bayern Monaco a Barcellona e Real Madrid. È finita l'epoca dell'imprenditore padrone che sborsa milioni e milioni di euro ogni anno, perché prima o dopo si stancherà o comunque non potrà reggere grossi investimenti all'infinito, invece con una nuova struttura societaria di questo tipo puoi restare al top, potenzialmente, per sempre.



...concordo e un azionariato popolare cinese ha delle potenzialità clamorose, sebbene i soliti disfattisti predichino il contrario. Speriamo bene, se le condizioni sono queste avremo un futuro radioso.


----------



## malos (12 Aprile 2015)

E' fatta. Ormai penso lo si possa dire tranquillamente.


----------



## Iblahimovic (12 Aprile 2015)

La cordata non convince ma soprattutto non esiste


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ...concordo e un azionariato popolare cinese ha delle potenzialità clamorose, sebbene i soliti disfattisti predichino il contrario. Speriamo bene, se le condizioni sono queste avremo un futuro radioso.


Io voglio vedere l'ufficialità di tutto questo però.


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2015)

Per il bene del calcio italiano quest'operazione DEVE andare in porto.


----------



## koti (12 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intervista integrale ( [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Com'è che dicono? "Si, ma Bee è in vantaggio".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per il bene del calcio italiano quest'operazione DEVE andare in porto.


Oh che bravo juventino  
Se quest'operazione andasse in porto probabilmente ipotecheremmo, noi e voi, 20 anni e più di scudetti.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fu Yixiang, vice presidente della camera di commercio italo cinese, torna nuovamente a parlare dell'acquisto del Milan da parte di una cordata cinese. Ecco le sue parole rilasciate al quotidiano Libero:"Perchè in Cina sono così interessati al Milan? Perché si tratta di un grande club. Ed i gruppi interessati a rilevarlo sono tutti già collegati al calcio. Il gruppo *Wanda* ha comprato Infront; Jack Ma di *Alibaba* ha il 50% del Guangzhou, la squadra di Marcello Lippi prima e Fabio Cannavaro poi; il gruppo *Huawei* è un brand molto attivo nelle sponsorizzazioni ed è già partner del Milan. *Zong Quinghou*, re delle bevande, per quattro anni è stato l’uomo più ricco del Paese. Tutti avrebbero la possibilità direttamente di acquistare il club, ma non hanno la determinazione a condurre l’operazione da soli. Un miliardo di euro per rilevare il club? Questa cifra si può spendere solo con la formula dell'azionariato popolare, che è quello che farà la differenza. Un Milan “popolare” in Italia non si potrà mai fare, non ci sarebbero tifosi a sufficienza disposti a pagare. Ma un Milan popolare in Cina è possibile. Sui numeri nel nostro Paese si vince sempre: non sarebbe difficile trovare 500 mila tifosi disponibili a investire. Il Milan costruito dal popolo cinese può diventare stella intramontabile Il Milan è una vecchia gloria che ha bisogno di *grandi giocatori*, ma anche di un’azione di marketing basata sulla sua storia per rinascere. Il club rossonero potrebbe portare l’Italia in giro per il mondo con un po’ di soldi veri spesi bene. Per tornare competitivi serve continuità negli uomini simbolo e l’inserimento di pochi giocatori, ma di alto livello, ogni anno".
> 
> 
> Intervista integrale QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...b-per-tornare-vincere-vt27284.html#post671970





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intervista che chiarisce tantissimi aspetti e fa aumentare la voglia di Cina... ragazzi, se l'operazione va in porto torniamo ad essere una super potenza mondiale. Questi sono ambiziosissimi.



E' tutto talmente perfetto, non c'è una VIRGOLA fuori posto in ciò che stanno dicendo/facendo questi Cinesi, che ho paura sia solo un sogno


----------



## Iblahimovic (12 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Oh che bravo juventino
> Se quest'operazione andasse in porto probabilmente ipotecheremmo, noi e voi, 20 anni e più di scudetti.



Sarebbe anche un favoloso apripista a tutti gli altri medio grandi club italiani


----------



## Iblahimovic (12 Aprile 2015)

È ovvio dire che questi propositi sono in totale contraddizione con i sogni di Berlusconi, cessione di quote minoritarie, cessione totale in tre anni, Berlusconi ancora al timone. .. qua mi pare si voglia tutte e subito


----------



## just (12 Aprile 2015)

vedi uno attacca suma e poi quello che scrive si rivela vero. Ha scritto " a fininvest non risultano i nomi fatti. Non risultano",

ha ragione il buon suma. Risultano solo 5 nomi: gli altri 500mila no!
a parte gli scherzi il paragonare questa , chiamiamola cosi, cordata con i duina e i rivera e' veramente patetico.
In pratica lo schema e' quello bayern con il 70 % in mano all azionarato popolare e il 25 ad altri .
Se vero che nessuno di loro e' interessato a comprare da solo ( il che non e' buona cosa ) d'alro canto c'e' da dire che in 3 hanno un patrimonio di 45 miliardi e che la hauwei fattura 39 miliardi .Voglio dire eventuali perdite anche di 60 milioni l anno costerebbero da ognuno sulla decina di milioni.Ma con un potenziale mercato di 1miliardo e 300 mila persone e' probabile che il merchandising del milan copra questo buco.
Una sola remora: quando avanno raggiuto il loro scopo che ne faranno?


----------



## just (12 Aprile 2015)

ma tu sei sicuro che non voglia vendere? se non voglio vendere la societa' ma solo quote e da me vien tizio che vuole il controllo io rispondo no grazie , se vuoi ti cedo il 30%.
Cosa intavolo a fare una trattativa? fa come se tu volessi affittare a luglio la tua casa al mare arriva uno che mi dice te la compro a 300 mila euro tu che rispondi? no io l affitto solo e' inutile trattare il prezzo o gli dici ne voglio 320 mila?

a meno che sto vicedirettore della camera di commercio dice balle!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2015)

just ha scritto:


> vedi uno attacca suma e poi quello che scrive si rivela vero. Ha scritto " a fininvest non risultano i nomi fatti. Non risultano",
> 
> ha ragione il buon suma. Risultano solo 5 nomi: gli altri 500mila no!
> a parte gli scherzi il paragonare questa , chiamiamola cosi, cordata con i duina e i rivera e' veramente patetico.
> ...


Non voglio lasciarmi andare a facili entusiasmi però mi sa che i singoli individui di questa cordata non siano interessati al Milan ma ne siano interessati collettivamente, perché? Non saprei, diktat governativo? Perché a quanto pare la Cina ha deciso di entrare nel mondo del calcio e quindi il Milan potrebbe essere un mezzo per farlo. Che fine faremmo? Non ne ho idea, potremmo diventare il club personale del paese, il che ci garantirebbe forza economica infinita perché per loro ripianare qualche decina di milioni annualmente e spenderne il doppio per il mercato sarebbe come cambiare e scambiare pacchetti di gomme.
In ogni caso penso che non diventeremmo nemmeno una società in perdita, perché con un sistema d'azionariato simile arriveremmo a fatturare l'impensabile, proprio come il Bayern Monaco.


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2015)

Comprateci. Vi aspettiamo. A partire da oggi imparerò una parola cinese al giorno


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Aprile 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per il bene del calcio italiano quest'operazione DEVE andare in porto.



Thohir e Pallotta staranno tifando più di noi....


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Oh che bravo juventino
> Se quest'operazione andasse in porto probabilmente ipotecheremmo, noi e voi, 20 anni e più di scudetti.



Più che altro darebbe la spinta decisiva per convincere definitivamente gli Agnelli a far entrare altri investitori in società (visto che la Juventus probabilmente non la venderanno mai).


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intervista integrale ( [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] )
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Una sola cosa mi lascia un po' così, com'è possibile passare all azionariato popolare in tempi brevi ?

L'operazione risulta essere già conclusa, magari inizialmente non sarà proprio così ..
[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] che ne pensi ?


----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2015)

Ma non è che dietro al crowdfunding c'è proprio il governo cinese?Cioè la metà sarebbe comprata dai 4 magnati cinesi e l'altra dal governo


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Aprile 2015)

Mamma mia ragazzi ... Un saluto a Suma ...

" non esistono cordate , in Mediaset non risulta NIENTE " ciao Sumaro


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Una sola cosa mi lascia un po' così, com'è possibile passare all azionariato popolare in tempi brevi ?
> 
> L'operazione risulta essere già conclusa, magari inizialmente non sarà proprio così ..
> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] che ne pensi ?



Anche per me stanno sistemando i dettagli, ma per l'ufficialità credo dovremo aspettare maggio inoltrato/primi di giugno.


----------



## ildemone85 (12 Aprile 2015)

io per ora vedo solo fumo, tante chiacchiere, ma vedo ancora un'antennista scatenato con preziosi e amici, superzerby sicuro di restare e pratica archiviata


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Aprile 2015)

mutande sempre più croccanti.

Portatemi Klopp!


----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2015)

Ordine a Top calcio 24 ha detto che alla fine Belusconi non cederà il Milan anche perchè non è convinto dell'azionariato popolare proposto dai cinesi


----------



## Superpippo9 (12 Aprile 2015)

Saremmo di nuovo il MILAN! Cmq le conferme sono due: vogliono comprarci e se ci comprano prendono Ibra e queste due cose insieme mi fanno sognare troppo! Cioè questi solo con le magliette che venderebbero in Cina potrebbero comprare chiunque e dico chiunque!!!


----------



## Davidinho22 (12 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fu Yixiang, vice presidente della camera di commercio italo cinese, torna nuovamente a parlare dell'acquisto del Milan da parte di una cordata cinese. Ecco le sue parole rilasciate al quotidiano Libero:"Perchè in Cina sono così interessati al Milan? Perché si tratta di un grande club. Ed i gruppi interessati a rilevarlo sono tutti già collegati al calcio. Il gruppo *Wanda* ha comprato Infront; Jack Ma di *Alibaba* ha il 50% del Guangzhou, la squadra di Marcello Lippi prima e Fabio Cannavaro poi; il gruppo *Huawei* è un brand molto attivo nelle sponsorizzazioni ed è già partner del Milan. *Zong Quinghou*, re delle bevande, per quattro anni è stato l’uomo più ricco del Paese. Tutti avrebbero la possibilità direttamente di acquistare il club, ma non hanno la determinazione a condurre l’operazione da soli. Un miliardo di euro per rilevare il club? Questa cifra si può spendere solo con la formula dell'azionariato popolare, che è quello che farà la differenza. Un Milan “popolare” in Italia non si potrà mai fare, non ci sarebbero tifosi a sufficienza disposti a pagare. Ma un Milan popolare in Cina è possibile. Sui numeri nel nostro Paese si vince sempre: non sarebbe difficile trovare 500 mila tifosi disponibili a investire. Il Milan costruito dal popolo cinese può diventare stella intramontabile Il Milan è una vecchia gloria che ha bisogno di *grandi giocatori*, ma anche di un’azione di marketing basata sulla sua storia per rinascere. Il club rossonero potrebbe portare l’Italia in giro per il mondo con un po’ di soldi veri spesi bene. Per tornare competitivi serve continuità negli uomini simbolo e l’inserimento di pochi giocatori, ma di alto livello, ogni anno".
> 
> 
> Intervista integrale QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...b-per-tornare-vincere-vt27284.html#post671970



mi viene da piangere dall'emozione, comunque continuo a sottolineare la differenza anche nelle dichiarazioni rispetto a Mr Pecora


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ma non è che dietro al crowdfunding c'è proprio il governo cinese?Cioè la metà sarebbe comprata dai 4 magnati cinesi e l'altra dal governo



La sensazione che ho io è che i magnati non è che avessero poi così tanta voglia di comprare il Milan, ma che il governo li spinga a mettere i soldi per l'acquisizione, per poi partire con l'azionariato e con grandi sponsorizzazioni e merchandising non pesando sul bilancio in maniera eccessiva.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La sensazione che ho io è che i magnati non è che avessero poi così tanta voglia di comprare il Milan, ma che il governo li spinga a mettere i soldi per l'acquisizione, per poi partire con l'azionariato e con grandi sponsorizzazioni e merchandising non pesando sul bilancio in maniera eccessiva.



Si ma nessuno fa niente controvoglia, mica questi imprenditori sono stati minacciati con una pistola alla testa. La volontà di base c'era, ma come ha spiegato Fu Yixiang nessuno di loro ritiene intelligente spendere tutti quei soldi per una squadra di calcio.... e come dargli torto? Ormai il mecenatismo rappresenta il passato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ordine a Top calcio 24 ha detto che alla fine Belusconi non cederà il Milan anche perchè non è convinto dell'azionariato popolare proposto dai cinesi



Ordine è un altro schiavo lacchè del nano che appena il suo padrone ci libererà perderà tutti i privilegi e non avrà più la sua missione di vita ... Onorare L amatissimo presidente ..

Schifo schifo schifo


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ordine a Top calcio 24 ha detto che alla fine Belusconi non cederà il Milan anche perchè non è convinto dell'azionariato popolare proposto dai cinesi



Cosa vuoi che dicano Ordine, Suma e compagnia bella? Spero che quando arrivino i cinesi per certi personaggi non ci sarà più spazio a Milanello


----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Cosa vuoi che dicano Ordine, Suma e compagnia bella? Spero che quando arrivino i cinesi per certi personaggi non ci sarà più spazio a Milanello



Speriamo


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si ma nessuno fa niente controvoglia, mica questi imprenditori sono stati minacciati con una pistola alla testa. La volontà di base c'era, ma come ha spiegato Fu Yixiang nessuno di loro ritiene intelligente spendere tutti quei soldi per una squadra di calcio.... e come dargli torto? Ormai il mecenatismo rappresenta il passato.



Chiaro, non ho detto che lo fanno controvoglia, ma che non hanno intenzione di fare follie.

La volontà della Cina è la miglior rassicurazione possibile immaginabile.


----------



## mr.wolf (12 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ordine a Top calcio 24 ha detto che alla fine Belusconi non cederà il Milan anche perchè non è convinto dell'azionariato popolare proposto dai cinesi


detto anche Franco "agli ordini!"


----------



## cremone (12 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ordine a Top calcio 24 ha detto che alla fine Belusconi non cederà il Milan anche perchè non è convinto dell'azionariato popolare proposto dai cinesi



Non credo....Dovrebbe accollarsi tutto il deficit, i tifosi si ribelerebbero e sarebbe la dimostrazione che Berlusconi non molla nulla fino alla rovina anzichè mollare


----------



## Hammer (12 Aprile 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Cosa vuoi che dicano Ordine, Suma e compagnia bella? Spero che quando arrivino i cinesi per certi personaggi non ci sarà più spazio a Milanello



Sarebbe il primo dei tanti orgasmi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2015)

Nessun licenziamento, sono da inviare tutti in Corea. 
Anche lì ai confini dovranno espandere un po' il nome.


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Aprile 2015)

Azionariato popolare...non mi convincono proprio questi cinesi. Dio ce ne scampi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fu Yixiang, vice presidente della camera di commercio italo cinese, torna nuovamente a parlare dell'acquisto del Milan da parte di una cordata cinese. Ecco le sue parole rilasciate al quotidiano Libero:"Perchè in Cina sono così interessati al Milan? Perché si tratta di un grande club. Ed i gruppi interessati a rilevarlo sono tutti già collegati al calcio. Il gruppo *Wanda* ha comprato Infront; Jack Ma di *Alibaba* ha il 50% del Guangzhou, la squadra di Marcello Lippi prima e Fabio Cannavaro poi; il gruppo *Huawei* è un brand molto attivo nelle sponsorizzazioni ed è già partner del Milan. *Zong Quinghou*, re delle bevande, per quattro anni è stato l’uomo più ricco del Paese. Tutti avrebbero la possibilità direttamente di acquistare il club, ma non hanno la determinazione a condurre l’operazione da soli. Un miliardo di euro per rilevare il club? Questa cifra si può spendere solo con la formula dell'azionariato popolare, che è quello che farà la differenza. Un Milan “popolare” in Italia non si potrà mai fare, non ci sarebbero tifosi a sufficienza disposti a pagare. Ma un Milan popolare in Cina è possibile. Sui numeri nel nostro Paese si vince sempre: non sarebbe difficile trovare 500 mila tifosi disponibili a investire. Il Milan costruito dal popolo cinese può diventare stella intramontabile Il Milan è una vecchia gloria che ha bisogno di *grandi giocatori*, ma anche di un’azione di marketing basata sulla sua storia per rinascere. Il club rossonero potrebbe portare l’Italia in giro per il mondo con un po’ di soldi veri spesi bene. Per tornare competitivi serve continuità negli uomini simbolo e l’inserimento di pochi giocatori, ma di alto livello, ogni anno".
> 
> 
> Intervista integrale QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...b-per-tornare-vincere-vt27284.html#post671970



*Quotate la notizia!!!*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Aprile 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Azionariato popolare...non mi convincono proprio questi cinesi. Dio ce ne scampi.


Dai ma ti pare che investono un miliardo di euro quasi per il Milan per poi non costruire una squadra forte? Animo ragazzi, ci stiamo liberando dal Male.


----------



## alcyppa (12 Aprile 2015)

Troppo, troppo entusiasmo ragazzi.
Non per fare il guastafeste ma pensate ai vari teatrini di questi anni.

Con la nostra attuale società può accadere veramente l'impensabile e visto che ultimamente la legge di Murphy è sempre più presente nelle vicende Milan io ci andrei piano.
Anzi, pianissimo.


----------



## Renegade (12 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan è una vecchia gloria che ha bisogno di *grandi giocatori*, ma anche di un’azione di marketing basata sulla sua storia per rinascere. Il club rossonero potrebbe portare l’Italia in giro per il mondo con un po’ di soldi veri spesi bene. Per tornare competitivi serve continuità negli uomini simbolo e l’inserimento di pochi giocatori, ma di alto livello, ogni anno".



Queste parole fanno capire tutto. Marketing? E' ciò che è stato fatto sino ad ora e ciò che ha contribuito alla rovina. In campo non ci va il marketing. Tra l'altro il fatto che affermi che per tornare competitivo al Milan servano POCHI calciatori e inserimento di UOMINI SIMBOLO denota che non si è capito nulla e che non si vuole spendere. E' un po' come la scusa de: *''Pian piano con un progetto torneremo grandi, niente spese folli, solo acquisti funzionali''*. Così non si va da nessuna parte. Se il Milan vuole tornare una squadra seria con uomini simbolo, deve cambiare l'INTERA rosa. Non bastano due o tre calciatori, tra l'altro dovrebbero essere dei fuoriclasse assoluti. Qui si intuisce che ci venderanno un altro progettino senza spendere. Come se Abramovich, gli Sceicchi o il russo del Monaco abbiano fatto discorsi simili. Volevano davvero portare i loro club in alto e l'hanno dimostrato sul mercato. Non si può continuare con queste politiche. O chi arriva spende e lo fa in grande, o vada altrove.

Tra l'altro l'azionariato popolare proposto da chi ha miliardi? Segno che non si vuole realmente investire e che non si è così convinti di farlo. Sembra quasi debbano acquistarlo forzatamente sto Milan, solo per portare prestigio al governo Cinese. Mah. Aspetterò i fatti per giudicare meglio, ma adesso sembra la classica Thohirata del *''ricostruiremo con calma e con calciatori funzionali, no a spese folli''.* Il che vorrebbe dire perdere tempo e non ottenere nulla, non tornare grandi.


----------



## Doctore (12 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Queste parole fanno capire tutto. Marketing? E' ciò che è stato fatto sino ad ora e ciò che ha contribuito alla rovina. In campo non ci va il marketing. Tra l'altro il fatto che affermi che per tornare competitivo al Milan servano POCHI calciatori e inserimento di UOMINI SIMBOLO denota che non si è capito nulla e che non si vuole spendere. E' un po' come la scusa de: *''Pian piano con un progetto torneremo grandi, niente spese folli, solo acquisti funzionali''*. Così non si va da nessuna parte. Se il Milan vuole tornare una squadra seria con uomini simbolo, deve cambiare l'INTERA rosa. Non bastano due o tre calciatori, tra l'altro dovrebbero essere dei fuoriclasse assoluti. Qui si intuisce che ci venderanno un altro progettino senza spendere. Come se Abramovich, gli Sceicchi o il russo del Monaco abbiano fatto discorsi simili. Volevano davvero portare i loro club in alto e l'hanno dimostrato sul mercato. Non si può continuare con queste politiche. O chi arriva spende e lo fa in grande, o vada altrove.
> 
> Tra l'altro l'azionariato popolare proposto da chi ha miliardi? Segno che non si vuole realmente investire e che non si è così convinti di farlo. Sembra quasi debbano acquistarlo forzatamente sto Milan, solo per portare prestigio al governo Cinese. Mah. Aspetterò i fatti per giudicare meglio, ma adesso sembra la classica Thohirata del *''ricostruiremo con calma e con calciatori funzionali, no a spese folli''.* Il che vorrebbe dire perdere tempo e non ottenere nulla, non tornare grandi.



pochi giocatori di alto livello non credo si riferisca a gente bollita a parametro zero...Il milan dei parametri zero non ha preso nessun campione di livello.
M accontenterei anche di un mercato stile roma e napoli ehhh...non so tu cosa ti aspetti


----------



## Renegade (12 Aprile 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> pochi giocatori di alto livello non credo si riferisca a gente bollita a parametro zero...Il milan dei parametri zero non ha preso nessun campione di livello.
> M accontenterei anche di un mercato stile roma e napoli ehhh...non so tu cosa ti aspetti



Col mercato stile Roma e Napoli non ottieni niente. Il Napoli è scivolato al sesto posto, la Roma ha floppato clamorosamente. Ed entrambe le rose sono frutto di anni di questi paventati progetti. La verità è che nel calcio se vuoi vincere e stare nel giro che conta, devi spendere. Senza prendere i campioni non vai da nessuna parte. Il resto sono solo favolette. Il Milan è messo molto peggio della Juventus del 2010, della Roma del 2011 o del Napoli del 2007. Ha bisogno di investimenti tremendi. Non basta prendere il Clasie, il Benteke o il Lukaku di turno. Per rinascere devi andare a prendere gente come Subotic, Hummels, Verratti, Ibrahimovic, Cavani, Falcao, Sanchez, Ozil, Lewandowski, Thiago Silva. Gente così. O davvero non si va da nessuna parte. Ma c'è di più, tali parole nascondono sempre la scusa per non spendere. Thohir ha detto le stesse cose.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Aprile 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> pochi giocatori di alto livello non credo si riferisca a gente bollita a parametro zero...Il milan dei parametri zero non ha preso nessun campione di livello.
> M accontenterei anche di un mercato stile roma e napoli ehhh...non so tu cosa ti aspetti



Concordo, come già detto non ha alcun senso rilevare una società per un miliardo e continuare a farla vivacchiare. Tra l'altro Fu Yixiang (che comunque non fa parte degli acquirenti) ha parlato di pochi acquisti ma di livello. E anche se l'intento dei soci fosse questo, dubito che per loro "gente di livello" siano gli Iturbe o gli Strootman. Ma piuttosto campioni veri, fatti e finiti. Quindi certamente gente alla Higuain (tanto per restare in tema Napoli/Roma).

Ad ogni modo, come sempre, il tempo è padre della verità. Quindi per vedere come si comporteranno i cinesi non ci resta che attendere prima di tutto che si ufficializzi la cessione, e in secondo luogo valutare con calma i risvolti.



Admin ha scritto:


> Fu Yixiang, vice presidente della camera di commercio italo cinese, torna nuovamente a parlare dell'acquisto del Milan da parte di una cordata cinese. Ecco le sue parole rilasciate al quotidiano Libero:"Perchè in Cina sono così interessati al Milan? Perché si tratta di un grande club. Ed i gruppi interessati a rilevarlo sono tutti già collegati al calcio. Il gruppo *Wanda* ha comprato Infront; Jack Ma di *Alibaba* ha il 50% del Guangzhou, la squadra di Marcello Lippi prima e Fabio Cannavaro poi; il gruppo *Huawei* è un brand molto attivo nelle sponsorizzazioni ed è già partner del Milan. *Zong Quinghou*, re delle bevande, per quattro anni è stato l’uomo più ricco del Paese. Tutti avrebbero la possibilità direttamente di acquistare il club, ma non hanno la determinazione a condurre l’operazione da soli. Un miliardo di euro per rilevare il club? Questa cifra si può spendere solo con la formula dell'azionariato popolare, che è quello che farà la differenza. Un Milan “popolare” in Italia non si potrà mai fare, non ci sarebbero tifosi a sufficienza disposti a pagare. Ma un Milan popolare in Cina è possibile. Sui numeri nel nostro Paese si vince sempre: non sarebbe difficile trovare 500 mila tifosi disponibili a investire. Il Milan costruito dal popolo cinese può diventare stella intramontabile Il Milan è una vecchia gloria che ha bisogno di *grandi giocatori*, ma anche di un’azione di marketing basata sulla sua storia per rinascere. Il club rossonero potrebbe portare l’Italia in giro per il mondo con un po’ di soldi veri spesi bene. Per tornare competitivi serve continuità negli uomini simbolo e l’inserimento di pochi giocatori, ma di alto livello, ogni anno".
> 
> 
> Intervista integrale QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...b-per-tornare-vincere-vt27284.html#post671970



.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Queste parole fanno capire tutto. Marketing? E' ciò che è stato fatto sino ad ora e ciò che ha contribuito alla rovina. In campo non ci va il marketing.



Marketing non significa (come invece pensano i nostri) prendere Honda lo sciancato per far emozionare 4 invasati del Giappone. 
Prendi un Diego Costa, un Aguero, uno forte per intenderci, e ti attira un'infinità di tifosi e di soldi, decisamente molti di più di un fenomeno da baraccone


----------



## gianluca1193 (12 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Col mercato stile Roma e Napoli non ottieni niente. Il Napoli è scivolato al sesto posto, la Roma ha floppato clamorosamente. Ed entrambe le rose sono frutto di anni di questi paventati progetti. La verità è che nel calcio se vuoi vincere e stare nel giro che conta, devi spendere. Senza prendere i campioni non vai da nessuna parte. Il resto sono solo favolette. Il Milan è messo molto peggio della Juventus del 2010, della Roma del 2011 o del Napoli del 2007. Ha bisogno di investimenti tremendi. Non basta prendere il Clasie, il Benteke o il Lukaku di turno. Per rinascere devi andare a prendere gente come Subotic, Hummels, Verratti, Ibrahimovic, Cavani, Falcao, Sanchez, Ozil, Lewandowski, Thiago Silva. Gente così. O davvero non si va da nessuna parte. Ma c'è di più, tali parole nascondono sempre la scusa per non spendere. Thohir ha detto le stesse cose.



I Cinesi dicono di voler prendere pochi, ma grandi calciatori e non ti va bene. [MENTION=124]Doctore[/MENTION] dice "Mi andrebbe bene anche il mercato di Napoli e Roma", basato quindi su acquisti di buoni/ottimi giocatori e dici che non servono a nulla, piuttosto meglio gli Ibra,T.Silva ecc...
Quindi Renegade è una singola persona oppure una comunità?


----------



## bargnani83 (12 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo, come già detto non ha alcun senso rilevare una società per un miliardo e continuare a farla vivacchiare. Tra l'altro Fu Yixiang (che comunque non fa parte degli acquirenti) ha parlato di pochi acquisti ma di livello. E anche se l'intento dei soci fosse questo, dubito che per loro "gente di livello" siano gli Iturbe o gli Strootman. Ma piuttosto campioni veri, fatti e finiti. Quindi certamente gente alla Higuain (tanto per restare in tema Napoli/Roma).
> 
> Ad ogni modo, come sempre, il tempo è padre della verità. Quindi per vedere come si comporteranno i cinesi non ci resta che attendere prima di tutto che si ufficializzi la cessione, e in secondo luogo valutare con calma i risvolti.
> 
> ...



strootman al netto degli infortuni è un acqusto a 5 stelle.ad avercene.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Aprile 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> strootman al netto degli infortuni è un acqusto a 5 stelle.ad avercene.



A posteriori, ma prima che arrivasse in Italia non potevi certo paragonarlo a Yaya Tourè (cosa che non farei manco oggi). E io per giocatori di livello intendo questi: campioni fatti e finiti, gente che sa riportarti subito in alto. Certamente non ottimi prospetti provenienti dal campionato olandese o belga, sui quali si va inevitabilmente a rischiare di più.



Admin ha scritto:


> Fu Yixiang, vice presidente della camera di commercio italo cinese, torna nuovamente a parlare dell'acquisto del Milan da parte di una cordata cinese. Ecco le sue parole rilasciate al quotidiano Libero:"Perchè in Cina sono così interessati al Milan? Perché si tratta di un grande club. Ed i gruppi interessati a rilevarlo sono tutti già collegati al calcio. Il gruppo *Wanda* ha comprato Infront; Jack Ma di *Alibaba* ha il 50% del Guangzhou, la squadra di Marcello Lippi prima e Fabio Cannavaro poi; il gruppo *Huawei* è un brand molto attivo nelle sponsorizzazioni ed è già partner del Milan. *Zong Quinghou*, re delle bevande, per quattro anni è stato l’uomo più ricco del Paese. Tutti avrebbero la possibilità direttamente di acquistare il club, ma non hanno la determinazione a condurre l’operazione da soli. Un miliardo di euro per rilevare il club? Questa cifra si può spendere solo con la formula dell'azionariato popolare, che è quello che farà la differenza. Un Milan “popolare” in Italia non si potrà mai fare, non ci sarebbero tifosi a sufficienza disposti a pagare. Ma un Milan popolare in Cina è possibile. Sui numeri nel nostro Paese si vince sempre: non sarebbe difficile trovare 500 mila tifosi disponibili a investire. Il Milan costruito dal popolo cinese può diventare stella intramontabile Il Milan è una vecchia gloria che ha bisogno di *grandi giocatori*, ma anche di un’azione di marketing basata sulla sua storia per rinascere. Il club rossonero potrebbe portare l’Italia in giro per il mondo con un po’ di soldi veri spesi bene. Per tornare competitivi serve continuità negli uomini simbolo e l’inserimento di pochi giocatori, ma di alto livello, ogni anno".
> 
> 
> Intervista integrale QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...b-per-tornare-vincere-vt27284.html#post671970



.


----------



## Renegade (12 Aprile 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> I Cinesi dicono di voler prendere pochi, ma grandi calciatori e non ti va bene. @Doctore dice "Mi andrebbe bene anche il mercato di Napoli e Roma", basato quindi su acquisti di buoni/ottimi giocatori e dici che non servono a nulla, piuttosto meglio gli Ibra,T.Silva ecc...
> Quindi Renegade è una singola persona oppure una comunità?



Ma bisogna capire cosa intendono per grandi calciatori. Se il Top dei Top o soltanto calciatori ''importanti'' come possono esserlo i Brahimi/Lavezzi di turno. Se andiamo a prendere i migliori giovani in giro per il mondo, allora sì, non andiamo da nessuna parte. Perché gli Strootman e i Felipe Anderson li devi prendere quando accanto a loro ci sono già dei Top come Ibrahimovic e Thiago Silva. Giovani emergenti vanno benissimo quando hai già una base e dei giocatori forti cui aggrapparti. Noi dobbiamo ripartire da zero? Bene, le fondamenta devono essere granitiche. Ed ecco perché la necessità più grande è di veri e propri fenomeni e non di giovani promesse.


----------



## Renegade (12 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A posteriori, ma prima che arrivasse in Italia non potevi certo paragonarlo a Yaya Tourè (cosa che non farei manco oggi). E io per giocatori di livello intendo questi: campioni fatti e finiti, gente che sa riportarti subito in alto. Certamente non ottimi prospetti provenienti dal campionato olandese o belga, sui quali si va inevitabilmente a rischiare di più.



Esattamente. I Clasie, Grenier, Brahimi, Tielemans, Manolas, Strootman, Benteke vanno bene con questa proprietà ATTUALE, con pochi soldi e poche ambizioni. Ma se arrivano i cinesi o una proprietà nuova, non hanno più senso. Appunto perché il Milan necessita di campioni veri. Prendi 1 top in difesa, 2 a centrocampo e 1 in attacco. POI e solamente POI puoi permetterti di pensare di affiancargli giovani dalle belle speranze.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fu Yixiang, vice presidente della camera di commercio italo cinese, torna nuovamente a parlare dell'acquisto del Milan da parte di una cordata cinese. Ecco le sue parole rilasciate al quotidiano Libero:"Perchè in Cina sono così interessati al Milan? Perché si tratta di un grande club. Ed i gruppi interessati a rilevarlo sono tutti già collegati al calcio. Il gruppo *Wanda* ha comprato Infront; Jack Ma di *Alibaba* ha il 50% del Guangzhou, la squadra di Marcello Lippi prima e Fabio Cannavaro poi; il gruppo *Huawei* è un brand molto attivo nelle sponsorizzazioni ed è già partner del Milan. *Zong Quinghou*, re delle bevande, per quattro anni è stato l’uomo più ricco del Paese. Tutti avrebbero la possibilità direttamente di acquistare il club, ma non hanno la determinazione a condurre l’operazione da soli. Un miliardo di euro per rilevare il club? Questa cifra si può spendere solo con la formula dell'azionariato popolare, che è quello che farà la differenza. Un Milan “popolare” in Italia non si potrà mai fare, non ci sarebbero tifosi a sufficienza disposti a pagare. Ma un Milan popolare in Cina è possibile. Sui numeri nel nostro Paese si vince sempre: non sarebbe difficile trovare 500 mila tifosi disponibili a investire. Il Milan costruito dal popolo cinese può diventare stella intramontabile Il Milan è una vecchia gloria che ha bisogno di *grandi giocatori*, ma anche di un’azione di marketing basata sulla sua storia per rinascere. Il club rossonero potrebbe portare l’Italia in giro per il mondo con un po’ di soldi veri spesi bene. Per tornare competitivi serve continuità negli uomini simbolo e l’inserimento di pochi giocatori, ma di alto livello, ogni anno".
> 
> 
> Intervista integrale QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...b-per-tornare-vincere-vt27284.html#post671970



Vedremo. Inutile sbilanciarci per ora.


----------



## gianluca1193 (12 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma bisogna capire cosa intendono per grandi calciatori. Se il Top dei Top o soltanto calciatori ''importanti'' come possono esserlo i Brahimi/Lavezzi di turno. Se andiamo a prendere i migliori giovani in giro per il mondo, allora sì, non andiamo da nessuna parte. Perché gli Strootman e i Felipe Anderson li devi prendere quando accanto a loro ci sono già dei Top come Ibrahimovic e Thiago Silva. Giovani emergenti vanno benissimo quando hai già una base e dei giocatori forti cui aggrapparti. Noi dobbiamo ripartire da zero? Bene, le fondamenta devono essere granitiche. Ed ecco perché la necessità più grande è di veri e propri fenomeni e non di giovani promesse.


Ok, però loro hanno parlato di "grandi giocatori", prima di sparare a zero aspettiamo(Sempre se ci comprano  ).


----------



## Renegade (12 Aprile 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Ok, però loro hanno parlato di "grandi giocatori", prima di sparare a zero aspettiamo(Sempre se ci comprano  ).



Sì su questo hai ragione, difatti ho detto anch'io che mi toccherà vederli all'opera per giudicare completamente. Capirai però che le premesse non lasciano ben sperare perché sono esattamente le stesse parole pronunciate da Thohir. E se a ciò aggiungi l'idea dell'azionariato popolare e la volontà di miliardari di dividersi le spese, beh...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Col mercato stile Roma e Napoli non ottieni niente. Il Napoli è scivolato al sesto posto, la Roma ha floppato clamorosamente. Ed entrambe le rose sono frutto di anni di questi paventati progetti. La verità è che nel calcio se vuoi vincere e stare nel giro che conta, devi spendere. Senza prendere i campioni non vai da nessuna parte. Il resto sono solo favolette. Il Milan è messo molto peggio della Juventus del 2010, della Roma del 2011 o del Napoli del 2007. Ha bisogno di investimenti tremendi. Non basta prendere il Clasie, il Benteke o il Lukaku di turno. Per rinascere devi andare a prendere gente come Subotic, Hummels, Verratti, Ibrahimovic, Cavani, Falcao, Sanchez, Ozil, Lewandowski, Thiago Silva. Gente così. O davvero non si va da nessuna parte. Ma c'è di più, tali parole nascondono sempre la scusa per non spendere. Thohir ha detto le stesse cose.



Be' tu hai perfettamente ragione su chi bisogna prendere per tornare ai vertici, io la vedo come te. Pero' temo che trovare qualcuno che ora come ora sia disposto a rifarti subito da capo 3/4 di squadra con tutti i campioni che ci vengono in mente è quasi impossibile.
E allora il ragionamento di sto Fu Yixiang tutto sommato non mi dispiace. 
Del resto ha detto che bisogna comprare pochi giocatori ma CAMPIONI (e quindi siamo già al riparo da progetti giovani e cacchiate varie), e se per pochi intende anche 2/3 a me va benissimo. Ha poi sottolineato che bisogna investire ogni anno, quindi magari la butto li, 3 top player li prendi il primo anno e magari 2 il secondo, e tale politica è condivisibile, perchè con 2/3 top la squadra l'hai comunque stravolta. Del resto pure Berlusconi alla prima stagione prese solo (si fa per dire) Ancelotti e Donadoni.
Ma perchè a te se questi ci comprano e vanno a prendere in estate anche solo 2 top player + 3/4 giocatori forti non ti andrebbe bene?


----------



## Renegade (12 Aprile 2015)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Be' tu hai perfettamente ragione su chi bisogna prendere per tornare ai vertici, io la vedo come te. Pero' temo che trovare qualcuno che ora come ora sia disposto a rifarti subito da capo 3/4 di squadra con tutti i campioni che ci vengono in mente è quasi impossibile.
> E allora il ragionamento di sto Fu Yixiang tutto sommato non mi dispiace.
> Del resto ha detto che bisogna comprare pochi giocatori ma CAMPIONI (e quindi siamo già al riparo da progetti giovani e cacchiate varie), e se per pochi intende anche 2/3 a me va benissimo. Ha poi sottolineato che bisogna investire ogni anno, quindi magari la butto li, 3 top player li prendi il primo anno e 3 il secondo, e tale politica è condivisibile, perchè con 2/3 top la squadra l'hai comunque stravolta. Del resto pure Berlusconi alla prima stagione prese solo (si fa per dire) Ancelotti e Donadoni.
> Ma perchè a te se questi prendono in estate anche solo 2 top player + 3/4 giocatori forti non ti va bene?



http://www.milanworld.net/i-propositi-della-presunta-nuova-proprieta-vt27294.html

Ho spostato il discorso lì per non andare OT qui


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2015)

Magari.
Ma ogni giorno spunta uno diverso. Come si fa a crederci?


----------



## -Lionard- (12 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Queste parole fanno capire tutto. Marketing? E' ciò che è stato fatto sino ad ora e ciò che ha contribuito alla rovina. In campo non ci va il marketing. Tra l'altro il fatto che affermi che per tornare competitivo al Milan servano POCHI calciatori e inserimento di UOMINI SIMBOLO denota che non si è capito nulla e che non si vuole spendere. E' un po' come la scusa de: *''Pian piano con un progetto torneremo grandi, niente spese folli, solo acquisti funzionali''*. Così non si va da nessuna parte. Se il Milan vuole tornare una squadra seria con uomini simbolo, deve cambiare l'INTERA rosa. Non bastano due o tre calciatori, tra l'altro dovrebbero essere dei fuoriclasse assoluti. Qui si intuisce che ci venderanno un altro progettino senza spendere. Come se Abramovich, gli Sceicchi o il russo del Monaco abbiano fatto discorsi simili. Volevano davvero portare i loro club in alto e l'hanno dimostrato sul mercato. Non si può continuare con queste politiche. O chi arriva spende e lo fa in grande, o vada altrove.
> 
> Tra l'altro l'azionariato popolare proposto da chi ha miliardi? Segno che non si vuole realmente investire e che non si è così convinti di farlo. Sembra quasi debbano acquistarlo forzatamente sto Milan, solo per portare prestigio al governo Cinese. Mah. Aspetterò i fatti per giudicare meglio, ma adesso sembra la classica Thohirata del *''ricostruiremo con calma e con calciatori funzionali, no a spese folli''.* Il che vorrebbe dire perdere tempo e non ottenere nulla, non tornare grandi.


Marketing è ciò che non è stato fatto al Milan negli ultimi 15 anni. La regina del mercato dei prossimi anni sarà il Manchester United e lo ha già dimostrato la scorsa estate. Ha cambiato proprietà? No, ha ottenuto una sponsorizzazione da 600 milioni di euro in 6 anni da Chevrolet ed un'altra da quasi un miliardo di euro in dieci anni da Adidas per strappare i Red Devils alla storica concorrente (Nike). Perché questi brand hanno investito così tanto nello United? Perché è considerata da molte fonti la squadra con più tifosi al mondo e la sua popolarità, soprattutto sui social, sta crescendo molto in Asia e nei mercati emergenti dove la Premier era arrivata per prima vent'anni fa. La stessa strategia ha permesso a Laporta di quadriplicare il fatturato del Barcellona che nel momento della sua elezione nel 2003 era di poco superiore a quello della Roma ed al Bayern di diventare una potenza mondiale,.

Fu Yixiang vuole dire questo. Se il Milan diventa una macchina da soldi in Cina, venderà molto più merchandisng, attirerà sponsorizzazioni importanti e così facendo farà crescere il fatturato e questo porterà grandi giocatori. Sarebbe bello se arrivasse uno sceicco e comprasse CR7 e Messi in una sola sessione ma la verità è che il calcio italiano attuale fa schifo e non attira nessuno. Possiamo odiare Berlusconi quanto vogliamo ma dubito fortemente che se Al Maktoum volesse comprare il Milan gli direbbe ora di no. Se non ci sono ricchi magnati interessati al Milan è perché evidentemente nessuno di questi lo ritiene un investimento attraente ed aspettare due-tre anni non migliorerà la situazione,anzi... Inoltre mi limito a ricordare che se, come nel caso del PSG, acquisti un club a 50 milioni di euro è molto più facile poi avere risorse per il mercato. Se spendi un miliardo e non hai neanche lo stadio privato è tutta un'altra storia.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Esattamente. I Clasie, Grenier, Brahimi, Tielemans, Manolas, Strootman, Benteke vanno bene con questa proprietà ATTUALE, con pochi soldi e poche ambizioni. Ma se arrivano i cinesi o una proprietà nuova, non hanno più senso. Appunto perché il Milan necessita di campioni veri. Prendi 1 top in difesa, 2 a centrocampo e 1 in attacco. POI e solamente POI puoi permetterti di pensare di affiancargli giovani dalle belle speranze.



Ancora leggevo questo post. 
Ok quello che dici, anche io sogno un mercato come quello che auspichi, cioè 4 top + 2/3 buoni giocatori di contorno, ma non basterebbero 300 mln. 
Dai impossibile


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Magari.
> Ma ogni giorno spunta uno diverso. Come si fa a crederci?




? , va che il thread non fa altro che confermare tutto , nomi compresi che sono su MW da 2 mesi


----------



## Pampu7 (12 Aprile 2015)

Non possiamo aspettarci cristiano ronaldo messi y. toure ozil alaba questi stanno bene dove sono e andarli a prendere sono soldi buttati perchè dopo che ne prendi uno ci sono altri 10 in campo e se sono poli montolivo e quelli che si salvano di quest'anno non vai da nessuna parte.
Puoi prendere Cavani se è in rotta, Falcao che non penso voglia restare al Monaco una volta rientrato dal prestito ma certi nomi sono impossibili.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Aprile 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Non possiamo aspettarci cristiano ronaldo messi y. toure ozil alaba questi stanno bene dove sono e andarli a prendere sono soldi buttati perchè dopo che ne prendi uno ci sono altri 10 in campo e se sono poli montolivo e quelli che si salvano di quest'anno non vai da nessuna parte.
> Puoi prendere Cavani se è in rotta, Falcao che non penso voglia restare al Monaco una volta rientrato dal prestito ma certi nomi sono impossibili.



se hai i soldi nulla è impossibile, ovviamente non sto parlando di messi e ronaldo perchè nessuno li intacca da dove sono


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fu Yixiang, vice presidente della camera di commercio italo cinese, torna nuovamente a parlare dell'acquisto del Milan da parte di una cordata cinese. Ecco le sue parole rilasciate al quotidiano Libero:"Perchè in Cina sono così interessati al Milan? Perché si tratta di un grande club. Ed i gruppi interessati a rilevarlo sono tutti già collegati al calcio. Il gruppo *Wanda* ha comprato Infront; Jack Ma di *Alibaba* ha il 50% del Guangzhou, la squadra di Marcello Lippi prima e Fabio Cannavaro poi; il gruppo *Huawei* è un brand molto attivo nelle sponsorizzazioni ed è già partner del Milan. *Zong Quinghou*, re delle bevande, per quattro anni è stato l’uomo più ricco del Paese. Tutti avrebbero la possibilità direttamente di acquistare il club, ma non hanno la determinazione a condurre l’operazione da soli. Un miliardo di euro per rilevare il club? Questa cifra si può spendere solo con la formula dell'azionariato popolare, che è quello che farà la differenza. Un Milan “popolare” in Italia non si potrà mai fare, non ci sarebbero tifosi a sufficienza disposti a pagare. Ma un Milan popolare in Cina è possibile. Sui numeri nel nostro Paese si vince sempre: non sarebbe difficile trovare 500 mila tifosi disponibili a investire. Il Milan costruito dal popolo cinese può diventare stella intramontabile Il Milan è una vecchia gloria che ha bisogno di *grandi giocatori*, ma anche di un’azione di marketing basata sulla sua storia per rinascere. Il club rossonero potrebbe portare l’Italia in giro per il mondo con un po’ di soldi veri spesi bene. Per tornare competitivi serve continuità negli uomini simbolo e l’inserimento di pochi giocatori, ma di alto livello, ogni anno".
> 
> 
> Intervista integrale QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...b-per-tornare-vincere-vt27284.html#post671970



Basta che si sbrighino 



-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Marketing è ciò che non è stato fatto al Milan negli ultimi 15 anni. La regina del mercato dei prossimi anni sarà il Manchester United e lo ha già dimostrato la scorsa estate. Ha cambiato proprietà? No, ha ottenuto una sponsorizzazione da 600 milioni di euro in 6 anni da Chevrolet ed un'altra da quasi un miliardo di euro in dieci anni da Adidas per strappare i Red Devils alla storica concorrente (Nike). Perché questi brand hanno investito così tanto nello United? Perché è considerata da molte fonti la squadra con più tifosi al mondo e la sua popolarità, soprattutto sui social, sta crescendo molto in Asia e nei mercati emergenti dove la Premier era arrivata per prima vent'anni fa. La stessa strategia ha permesso a Laporta di quadriplicare il fatturato del Barcellona che nel momento della sua elezione nel 2003 era di poco superiore a quello della Roma ed al Bayern di diventare una potenza mondiale,.
> 
> Fu Yixiang vuole dire questo. Se il Milan diventa una macchina da soldi in Cina, venderà molto più merchandisng, attirerà sponsorizzazioni importanti e così facendo farà crescere il fatturato e questo porterà grandi giocatori. Sarebbe bello se arrivasse uno sceicco e comprasse CR7 e Messi in una sola sessione ma la verità è che il calcio italiano attuale fa schifo e non attira nessuno. Possiamo odiare Berlusconi quanto vogliamo ma dubito fortemente che se Al Maktoum volesse comprare il Milan gli direbbe ora di no. Se non ci sono ricchi magnati interessati al Milan è perché evidentemente nessuno di questi lo ritiene un investimento attraente ed aspettare due-tre anni non migliorerà la situazione,anzi... Inoltre mi limito a ricordare che se, come nel caso del PSG, acquisti un club a 50 milioni di euro è molto più facile poi avere risorse per il mercato. Se spendi un miliardo e non hai neanche lo stadio privato è tutta un'altra storia.



Quoto tutto. Credo che molti quì,quando sentono parlare di marketing,si aspettano robe tipo l'affare Hello Kitty,quando in realtà i cinesi si riferiscono a quello che dici tu. Questo per loro è un investimento e per fare soldi nel calcio servono montagne di tifosi che vanno allo stadio e comprano merchandising. Naturalmente,per ottenere risultati economici sono essenziali prima di tutto i risultati sportivi,quindi non vedo nulla di preoccupante nell'intervista.


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> se hai i soldi nulla è impossibile, ovviamente non sto parlando di messi e ronaldo perchè nessuno li intacca da dove sono



Invece sono tanti i nomi impossibili... non solo i due alieni che hai citato.
Perche ?
Perche il PSG, City, Chelsea, United, Bayern, Real e Barca NON VENDONO... non hanno bisogno di cedere giocatori... quindi se lo fanno e perche non lo vogliono piu o perche il giocatore e in rotta e non vuole rinnovare (Di Maria)... o perche ne prendono uno ancora piu forte di quello che hanno gia in rosa.

Puoi presentarti con un assegno di 100 mln per Aguero... ma quelli NON VOGLIONO FARE PLUSVALENZE... VOGLIONO VINCERE... quindi il giocatore se lo tengono.

Possiamo solo andare da loro per gli esuberi (o come detto prima per gente scontenta come Cavani o come lo potrebbe essere Ibra)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fu Yixiang, vice presidente della camera di commercio italo cinese, torna nuovamente a parlare dell'acquisto del Milan da parte di una cordata cinese. Ecco le sue parole rilasciate al quotidiano Libero:"Perchè in Cina sono così interessati al Milan? Perché si tratta di un grande club. Ed i gruppi interessati a rilevarlo sono tutti già collegati al calcio. Il gruppo *Wanda* ha comprato Infront; Jack Ma di *Alibaba* ha il 50% del Guangzhou, la squadra di Marcello Lippi prima e Fabio Cannavaro poi; il gruppo *Huawei* è un brand molto attivo nelle sponsorizzazioni ed è già partner del Milan. *Zong Quinghou*, re delle bevande, per quattro anni è stato l’uomo più ricco del Paese. Tutti avrebbero la possibilità direttamente di acquistare il club, ma non hanno la determinazione a condurre l’operazione da soli. Un miliardo di euro per rilevare il club? Questa cifra si può spendere solo con la formula dell'azionariato popolare, che è quello che farà la differenza. Un Milan “popolare” in Italia non si potrà mai fare, non ci sarebbero tifosi a sufficienza disposti a pagare. Ma un Milan popolare in Cina è possibile. Sui numeri nel nostro Paese si vince sempre: non sarebbe difficile trovare 500 mila tifosi disponibili a investire. Il Milan costruito dal popolo cinese può diventare stella intramontabile Il Milan è una vecchia gloria che ha bisogno di *grandi giocatori*, ma anche di un’azione di marketing basata sulla sua storia per rinascere. Il club rossonero potrebbe portare l’Italia in giro per il mondo con un po’ di soldi veri spesi bene. Per tornare competitivi serve continuità negli uomini simbolo e l’inserimento di pochi giocatori, ma di alto livello, ogni anno".
> 
> 
> Intervista integrale QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...b-per-tornare-vincere-vt27284.html#post671970



*Non andiamo OT, i risvolti dell'affare li discutiamo in Bar.*


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2015)

comunque qui o torniamo a splendere o facciamo la fine del Parma. Non ci sono mezze misure.
Ma è necessario ripartire da questi signori. Sperando che ci mettano soldi, entusiasmo, e facciano le scarpe a Galliani


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Aprile 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> comunque qui o torniamo a splendere o facciamo la fine del Parma. Non ci sono mezze misure.
> Ma è necessario ripartire da questi signori. Sperando che ci mettano soldi, entusiasmo, e facciano le scarpe a Galliani



Assolutamente e non pensare che il baratro sia lontano ... Un altro anno a parametri zero e Inzaghi e sfioriamo la B


----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2015)

L'avvocato Martinez a Telelombardia,molto vicino alla famiglia Berlusconi ha fatto capire che la vendita ai cinesi è cosa fatta,ha parlato di 1.2 miliardi esclusi i 250 milioni di debiti


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Martinez a Telelombardia,molto vicino alla famiglia Berlusconi ha fatto capire che la vendita ai cinesi è cosa fatta,ha parlato di 1.2 miliardi esclusi i 250 milioni di debiti



Ralf, ma lavori a Telelombardia o sei un fruitore forte della stessa?


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Martinez a Telelombardia,molto vicino alla famiglia Berlusconi ha fatto capire che la vendita ai cinesi è cosa fatta,ha parlato di 1.2 miliardi esclusi i 250 milioni di debiti



Eh no, ma Mr. Bee è ancora in vantaggio.


----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ralf, ma lavori a Telelombardia o sei un fruitore forte della stessa?



No ahah


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Aprile 2015)

Certa gente si merita Berlusconi e Galliani a vita. Questi vogliono fare le cose per bene e certa gente osa paragonarli a Tohir


----------



## folletto (12 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Martinez a Telelombardia,molto vicino alla famiglia Berlusconi ha fatto capire che la vendita ai cinesi è cosa fatta,ha parlato di 1.2 miliardi esclusi i 250 milioni di debiti



Dai dai compratevi sto povero derelitto Milan, liberateci


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Aprile 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dai ma ti pare che investono un miliardo di euro quasi per il Milan per poi non costruire una squadra forte? Animo ragazzi, ci stiamo liberando dal Male.



Azionariato popolare però non mi sembra molto sicuro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Martinez a Telelombardia,molto vicino alla famiglia Berlusconi ha fatto capire che la vendita ai cinesi è cosa fatta,ha parlato di 1.2 miliardi esclusi i 250 milioni di debiti



Speriamo!


----------



## Ciachi (12 Aprile 2015)

Qualcuno che venga a salvarci!!! Per favore.....


----------



## gianluca1193 (12 Aprile 2015)

Fate presto! &#55356;&#56808;&#55356;&#56819;&#55356;&#56808;&#55356;&#56819;&#55356;&#56808;&#55356;&#56819;


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Martinez a Telelombardia,molto vicino alla famiglia Berlusconi ha fatto capire che la vendita ai cinesi è cosa fatta,ha parlato di 1.2 miliardi esclusi i 250 milioni di debiti



Ma sto avvocato Martinez chi è ? Mi viene in mente l'avvocato Kobayashi


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fu Yixiang, vice presidente della camera di commercio italo cinese, torna nuovamente a parlare dell'acquisto del Milan da parte di una cordata cinese. Ecco le sue parole rilasciate al quotidiano Libero:"Perchè in Cina sono così interessati al Milan? Perché si tratta di un grande club. Ed i gruppi interessati a rilevarlo sono tutti già collegati al calcio. Il gruppo *Wanda* ha comprato Infront; Jack Ma di *Alibaba* ha il 50% del Guangzhou, la squadra di Marcello Lippi prima e Fabio Cannavaro poi; il gruppo *Huawei* è un brand molto attivo nelle sponsorizzazioni ed è già partner del Milan. *Zong Quinghou*, re delle bevande, per quattro anni è stato l’uomo più ricco del Paese. Tutti avrebbero la possibilità direttamente di acquistare il club, ma non hanno la determinazione a condurre l’operazione da soli. Un miliardo di euro per rilevare il club? Questa cifra si può spendere solo con la formula dell'azionariato popolare, che è quello che farà la differenza. Un Milan “popolare” in Italia non si potrà mai fare, non ci sarebbero tifosi a sufficienza disposti a pagare. Ma un Milan popolare in Cina è possibile. Sui numeri nel nostro Paese si vince sempre: non sarebbe difficile trovare 500 mila tifosi disponibili a investire. Il Milan costruito dal popolo cinese può diventare stella intramontabile Il Milan è una vecchia gloria che ha bisogno di *grandi giocatori*, ma anche di un’azione di marketing basata sulla sua storia per rinascere. Il club rossonero potrebbe portare l’Italia in giro per il mondo con un po’ di soldi veri spesi bene. Per tornare competitivi serve continuità negli uomini simbolo e l’inserimento di pochi giocatori, ma di alto livello, ogni anno".
> 
> 
> Intervista integrale QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...b-per-tornare-vincere-vt27284.html#post671970



.


----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma sto avvocato Martinez chi è ? Mi viene in mente l'avvocato Kobayashi



Fa parte di uno degli studi legali più importanti di Milano


----------



## Aron (12 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma sto avvocato Martinez chi è ? Mi viene in mente l'avvocato Kobayashi



Lo conosco personalmente. Tralasciando il lato professionale che sarebbe off-topic (mi limito a dire che è uno dei migliori avvocati d'Italia), è una persona molto affidabile che tra lavoro e conoscenze personali ha contatti diretti e indiretti a tutti i livelli del mondo calcistico, televisivo, editoriale ecc. 
Dando comunque il beneficio del dubbio, è quasi sempre ben informato. 

L'avvocato Kobayashi non mi sovviene.


----------



## Aron (12 Aprile 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Azionariato popolare però non mi sembra molto sicuro



Perchè?


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Martinez a Telelombardia,molto vicino alla famiglia Berlusconi ha fatto capire che la vendita ai cinesi è cosa fatta,ha parlato di 1.2 miliardi esclusi i 250 milioni di debiti



Speriamo sia davvero così!!! 
Certo che se vengono confermate le cifre, Berlusconi fa veramente un furto a mano armata... riesce a recurerare quasi il doppio di quello che vale realmente sta società in rovina


----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lo conosco personalmente. Tralasciando il lato professionale che sarebbe off-topic (mi limito a dire che è uno dei migliori avvocati d'Italia), è una persona molto affidabile che tra lavoro e conoscenze personali ha contatti diretti e indiretti a tutti i livelli del mondo calcistico, televisivo, editoriale ecc.
> Dando comunque il beneficio del dubbio, è quasi sempre ben informato.
> 
> L'avvocato Kobayashi non mi sovviene.



Se non sbaglio lavora anche per alcuni sceicchi arabi.Da come ne parlava,sembra che il nano sia molto tentato ad accettare l'offerta cinese(1.2 miliardi),ma che non abbia ancora deciso


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Perchè?



Boh...se ci sono cifre così folli in ballo, o le spendono seriamente le persone coinvolte o la cosa non mi convince.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Kobayashi non mi sovviene.



Mai visto '' I soliti sospetti '' ?

Fine OT


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intervista integrale ( [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Black (13 Aprile 2015)

ok, a leggere quest'intervista, possiamo dare la cosa fatta al 99,9%. L'unica cosa che non mi torna sono le cifre.... 1 miliardo e oltre? bo?
A leggere le dichiarazioni le prospettive sembrano ottime, specie se paragonate all'andamento degli ultimi anni. Torneremo finalmente una big?
a questo punto sono curioso di vedere se quest'estate si muoverà finalmente qualcosa da dare finalmente un senso alle partite del Milan la prossima stagione. Di questa agonia proprio non se ne può più


----------



## Serginho (13 Aprile 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Marketing è ciò che non è stato fatto al Milan negli ultimi 15 anni. La regina del mercato dei prossimi anni sarà il Manchester United e lo ha già dimostrato la scorsa estate. Ha cambiato proprietà? No, ha ottenuto una sponsorizzazione da 600 milioni di euro in 6 anni da Chevrolet ed un'altra da quasi un miliardo di euro in dieci anni da Adidas per strappare i Red Devils alla storica concorrente (Nike). Perché questi brand hanno investito così tanto nello United? Perché è considerata da molte fonti la squadra con più tifosi al mondo e la sua popolarità, soprattutto sui social, sta crescendo molto in Asia e nei mercati emergenti dove la Premier era arrivata per prima vent'anni fa. La stessa strategia ha permesso a Laporta di quadriplicare il fatturato del Barcellona che nel momento della sua elezione nel 2003 era di poco superiore a quello della Roma ed al Bayern di diventare una potenza mondiale,.
> 
> Fu Yixiang vuole dire questo. Se il Milan diventa una macchina da soldi in Cina, venderà molto più merchandisng, attirerà sponsorizzazioni importanti e così facendo farà crescere il fatturato e questo porterà grandi giocatori. Sarebbe bello se arrivasse uno sceicco e comprasse CR7 e Messi in una sola sessione ma la verità è che il calcio italiano attuale fa schifo e non attira nessuno. Possiamo odiare Berlusconi quanto vogliamo ma dubito fortemente che se Al Maktoum volesse comprare il Milan gli direbbe ora di no. Se non ci sono ricchi magnati interessati al Milan è perché evidentemente nessuno di questi lo ritiene un investimento attraente ed aspettare due-tre anni non migliorerà la situazione,anzi... Inoltre mi limito a ricordare che se, come nel caso del PSG, acquisti un club a 50 milioni di euro è molto più facile poi avere risorse per il mercato. Se spendi un miliardo e non hai neanche lo stadio privato è tutta un'altra storia.



Questa e' la verita' e sinceramente e' la miglior cosa da fare oggigiorno con una squadra di calcio. Preferisco la costruzione di un progetto che ti tiene ad alti livelli per anni, piuttosto che un magnate che butta soldi a caso finche' non si scoccia. Il modello da seguire lo dico sempre, per me e' il Bayern o anche lo United


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Aprile 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Azionariato popolare però non mi sembra molto sicuro



stai scherzando spero? Ti dico 3 società che hanno un azionariato popolare...3 a caso proprio. Real,Barça e Bayern.


----------



## Pivellino (13 Aprile 2015)

Certo che il Milan cinese... vero che i tempi cambiano. Me l'avessero detto 20 anni fa.
Presto i campionati nazionali saranno anacronistici, esisterà solo una superlega, tiferemo per qualcosa o qualcuno lontano km, le gare si svolgeranno su qualche altro pianeta.
Diretta sull'Iwatch.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Aprile 2015)

Per chi dubita dell'azionariato popolare..avete presente cosa sono 500mila investitori seri?..no dico..pensate solo a gente disposta a mettere 1000 euro sul Milan..sono 500milioni come ridere...pensate se questi ne mettessero 5 o 10 mila...

Questa soluzione può sembrare strana visto che sono coinvolte aziende che potrebbero da sole fare tutto l'investimento ma così invece si crea una struttura più solida e duratura..senza rischio di scossoni se un socio vuole uscire..

Inizio davvero a sperare di rivedere in 2-3 anni un grandissimo Milan, se alla fine andasse tutto in vacca e a settembre fossimo ancora con il nano e fester mi verrebbe da piangere..


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Aprile 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> stai scherzando spero? Ti dico 3 società che hanno un azionariato popolare...3 a caso proprio. Real,Barça e Bayern.



Mah, speriamo....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Aprile 2015)

Ragazzi nessuno investe miliardi in una società di calcio senza un progetto serio a livello societario TOTALE,tranne gli arabi. I mecenat non esistono più a nessuno piace buttar soldi neanche ai più ricchi del pianeta. Questo progetto è non serio,di più! Perchè anche quando i nuovi investitori si saranno "stufati" di mettere soldi(cosa che inevitabilmente succederà nel primo quinquennio se non di più) ci sarà una base non solida ma di più,ovvero l'azionariato popolare! Dove pensate che il Barça,il Real e il Bayern prendano i loro soldi? Hanno presidenti ricchissimi come PSG,City e Chelsea? Ve lo dico io,no!

Un'azione di marketing che espanderà il brand del Milan in Cina e in tutto il mondo(cosa che deve andare di pari passo ai risultati sportivi per forza di cose,perchè una squadra viene tifata/ammirata solo se vince) più un azionariato popolare ci porteranno nell'elitè del calcio insieme agli attuali 3 mostri sacri Barça,Real e Bayern(più lo United che si sta aggiungendo alle 4).

Roba che tra 10 anni(ma per come sono i cinesi ne basterebbero pure la metà) diventeremmo come le già 3 citate superpotenze,che ogni anno,per forza di cose partono favorite per la Champions. Roba che neanche con Berlusconi dei tempi d'oro accadeva costantemente.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intervista integrale ( [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sarebbe meraviglioso! un sogno! ma ho il presentimento che tutto andrà a finire come al solito... nada... con galliani sempre in mezzo alle scatole e il suo discepolo a fare finta di allenare..


----------



## ralf (13 Aprile 2015)

Ragazzi su TL hanno detto che tra poco interverrà in trasmissione Fu Yixiang


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ragazzi su TL hanno detto che tra poco interverrà in trasmissione Fu Yixiang



Tienici aggiornati


----------



## Butcher (13 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ragazzi su TL hanno detto che tra poco interverrà in trasmissione Fu Yixiang



Sei la nostra fonte ufficiale di TL


----------



## ralf (13 Aprile 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Tienici aggiornati



Potete segurla anche voi via streaming su topcalcio24


----------



## ralf (13 Aprile 2015)

Sta dicendo che lascierebbero il nano presidente onorario e tutto il management italiano,per me a queste condizioni è già tutto fatto...


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Sta dicendo che lascierebbero il nano presidente onorario,per me è già fatta...



Si ma sta dicendo anche che restano i dirigenti! 

Oh my God, quindi Galliani rimane..


----------



## pisolo22 (13 Aprile 2015)

Dice Mr Fu che i soldi saranno investiti a lungo termine ma si farà una grande squadra e lo stadio!!! speriamo


----------



## Serginho (13 Aprile 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Si ma sta dicendo anche che restano i dirigenti!
> 
> Oh my God, quindi Galliani rimane..



Ha detto che resterebbero dirigenti italiani, non ha nominato Galliani


----------



## ralf (13 Aprile 2015)

Non so voi ma a me sembrano parole che confermano al 100% che il Milan sarà cinese,con Barbarella e forse Galliani che rimarrebbero ai loro posti


----------



## pisolo22 (13 Aprile 2015)

Portano ogni Domenica 10000 Tifosi dalla Cina allo stadio 500000 tifosi in un anno per il Milan io sono troppo gasato speriamo sia tutto vero e si faccia quanto prima Mr fu ha anche detto che liquidità già sarà investita per la prossima stagione... chi vivrà vedrà io ci credo!!!


----------



## pazzomania (13 Aprile 2015)

Lo sto sentendo in diretta, i casi son due:
1) è il re dei troll questo burocrate cinese

2) stiamo per esaudire un SOGNO Con risvolti epocali a mio avviso. Saranno le altre squadre ad invidiarci.
Go China go!


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Aprile 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ha detto che resterebbero dirigenti italiani, non ha nominato Galliani



Si vero, non ha specificato chi, ma per restare penso si riferisse agli attuali.

Comunque le sue parole sono straconfortanti. Parla anche di possibili investimenti a partire dalla nuova stagione e di volontà di riportaci in alto come Top Club Europeo.

A questo punto mi andrebbe bene (a malincuore) anche Galliani, qualora rimanesse...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Sta dicendo che lascierebbero il nano presidente onorario e tutto il management italiano,per me a queste condizioni è già tutto fatto...


Come l'Inter, poi tempo un anno e si levano dalle palle.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come l'Inter, poi tempo un anno e si levano dalle palle.



se non ha detto cretinate ha detto che una roba diversissima dall'inter, mettono i soldi per stadio e per costruire una squadra in grado di vincere in europa e vogliono portare 10 mila cinesi allo stadio ogni partita sia in casa che fuori..


----------



## pisolo22 (13 Aprile 2015)

Ora bisogna solo capire le tempistiche dell'offerta e chi realmente ci sarà nella cordata ed infine se rimarremo con Galliani parte sportiva e Barbara parte stadio sponsor e marketing. Il mio più grande punto di domanda è se rimane Galliani con lui ci sarà anche Inzaghi ? e poi siamo sicuri che anche con liquidità a disposizione Zio Fester non faccia affidamento ai soliti 4 procuratori e ci porti gente normale strapagandola ??? 
Io ho paura che con questa svolta nel calciomercato il pacco sia dietro l'angolo... ho paura del ritorno di Raiola alla carica e di altri tizi che abbia aspettato anni per mandare via dai nostri affari ed ora sentendo il profumo di guadagno grosso ci vogliano azzannare come un docile agnellino spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Aprile 2015)

Secondo me è tutto fatto. Mi viene da piangere 
Se fosse tutto vero e confermato sarebbe una svolta epocale per il Milan, che potrebbe tornare dove gli compete nel giro di qualche anno, ma per tutto il nostro calcio.
Datemi un cazzotto, forse sto sognando ad occhi aperti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se non ha detto cretinate ha detto che una roba diversissima dall'inter, mettono i soldi per stadio e per costruire una squadra in grado di vincere in europa e vogliono portare 10 mila cinesi allo stadio ogni partita sia in casa che fuori..


Come l'Inter il trattamento della dirigenza uscente.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (13 Aprile 2015)

*Milan cinese. Fu Yixiang:"Compreremo il club per tornare a vincere"*

Sentito anch'io in diretta.
Non fa che confermare tutto quanto previsto e pubblicato dal Il Re dell'Est e ampiamente discusso sul Forum. Il 99% è diventato 99,999%. Con buona pace degli pseudo gornalAisti delle varie testate cartacee e non, che vengono a razzolare su questo Forum per copiare notizie e commenti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Aprile 2015)

Ragazzi posso solo dire che ho le mutande croccanti! Le parole di Fu fanno capire l'ambizione clamorosa di questa gente. E se inizialmente dovremo continuare con Galliani amen, con i loro soldi certamente non andrà più a parametri zero. Go China!


----------



## ralf (13 Aprile 2015)

Cioè se il nano rifiuta è un PAZZO,lo lascierebbero presidente onorario,la figli ad,cosa vuole di più???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2015)

Fin quando non vedrò l'ufficialità non esulterò.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come l'Inter il trattamento della dirigenza uscente.



ha parlato di tornare a vincere subito, ha proprio specificato la differenza con tohir, che ha preso l'inter per affari, il loro obbiettivo è creare un club vincente nel mondo gia da subito, le cose sono due o è tutto un bluff o finalmente ritorniamo a essere il milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ha parlato di tornare a vincere subito, ha proprio specificato la differenza con tohir, che ha preso l'inter per affari, il loro obbiettivo è creare un club vincente nel mondo gia da subito, le cose sono due o è tutto un bluff o finalmente ritorniamo a essere il milan


Non stai capendo. Ho detto che faranno come l'Inter se lasceranno effettivamente Berlusconi presidente onorario e manterranno l'attuale dirigenza con Galliani. Sto parlando di trattamento della dirigenza uscente!


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2015)

ragazzi non facciamo il paragone con l'inter di tohir che non c'entra nulla, tohir non ha tirato fuori un euro per comprare l'inter, si è fatto fare un prestito, ha praticamente comprato l'inter coi soldi dell'inter stessi, questi portano un miliardo di euro, non voglio illudermi, ma la differenza sembra evidente..


----------

